# Ogólne > Badania >  Pomoc w interpretacji wyników (podwyższone monocyty)

## JUMPER

Witam, dzisiaj miałem badaną krew i odebrałem wyniki, co mnie zaniepokoiło to wysoki wskaźnik Monocytów. Ogólnie robiłem badania bo od pewnego czasu mam zawroty/ bóle głowy , oczopląs, problemy z koncentracją i pamięcią, do neurologa jestem zapisany na listopad, a do swojego lekarza mam zamiar pójść pod koniec tygodnia by pokazać badania i ewentualnie dostać skierowanie na kolejne. Teraz może z innej beczki ale dziś po dłuższej wędrówce pieszo po mieście zaczął mnie boleć dolny odcinek  kręgosłupa (okolice nerek), ból był tak nieznośny, że po pewnym czasie ledwo co mogłem chodzić, ogólnie ciągle mnie to boli ale już tak nie dokucza, od pewnego czasu mam powiększony węzeł chłonny po lewej stronie szyi i ból w klatce piersiowej (kość żebra) pod mostkiem gdy dotykam i wstaje rano, myślicie, że ma to ze sobą jakiś związek? Mam 22 lata, brak utraty wagi 72-73kg, wzrost 181cm.
Podaje link do zdjęcia jeśli nie załadowało się powyżej: Badanie krwi.jpg

----------


## masi

poziomem leukocytów akurat bym się nie martwiła, ponieważ różnica jest nieznaczna. Nieprawidłowości znajdujące sie w rozmazie mogą wynikać z tego, że jest to rozmaz automatyczny, czasami krwinki zlepiają się z sobą i maszyna liczy 2 jako 1. Należałoby wykonać rozmaz ręczny, który pozwoli na dokładną interpretację.

----------

